# Need sub in Columbia and Owings Mills Maryland



## gogreen (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a small lot in Columbia,near Rt29/Rt32 and a bank in Owings Mills.Let me know if you are interested in either one. My # is 410-365-7718


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

left you a vm


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I have several trucks up and down that area. We can always pick up one or two small lots.

shoot me an email witht he details.

[email protected]


----------

